
Why I'm Boycotting Crypto Currencies - zdw
http://garrett.damore.org/2018/01/why-im-boycotting-crypto-currencies.html
======
bitoneill
> It's my firm belief that the world would be far better off if crypto-
> currencies had never been invented.

That's a level of dislike I don't see too often

~~~
celticninja
Charlie Stross has a similar position on cryptos, perhaps even a bit more
vehement about it.

